# NAMM 2018: Interesting New Gear



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

See/hear anything interesting HARDWARE wise post here please. Tx


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

Arturia Minibrute 2S
https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=40804

Arturia Minibrute 2
http://www.factmag.com/2018/01/15/arturia-minibrute-2-analog-synth-announced/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

Moog DFAM (Drummer From Another Mother)
https://www.moogmusic.com/products/semi-modular/dfam-drummer-another-mother


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

Universal Audio Arrow Thunderbolt 3 Bus Powered Mobile Audio Interface, $499usd est.
https://www.uaudio.com/audio-interfaces/arrow.html


----------



## chillbot (Jan 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Arturia Minibrute 2
> http://www.factmag.com/2018/01/15/arturia-minibrute-2-analog-synth-announced/


I ordered this a while back... should get one of the first ones off the line I hope. What can I say, I'm a gear-aholic. Guess it will go in the assistant room. Maybe some day I'll actually hire an assistant.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Maybe some day I'll actually hire an assistant.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


>


Hmmm, wasn't he previously an assistant at ESET?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2018)

neve knockoff...cough..I mean.. clone.. from warm audio

https://www.warmaudio.com/mic-pre-wa273-eq


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

I think he was at Remote Control but now is on his own 



C.R. Rivera said:


> Hmmm, wasn't he previously an assistant at ESET?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2018)

https://ask.audio/articles/behringer-working-on-oberheim-obxa-classic-synth-clone

Berhinger doing the oberheim clone


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2018)

new analog poly from korg is rumored to debut
https://ask.audio/articles/korg-working-on-mind-blowing-analog-poly-synth-at-namm-2018


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Arturia Rack Brute (Eurorack expansion chassis)
http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm...rorack-case-that-hooks-up-to-your-minibrute-2


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Arturia Rack Brute
> http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm...rorack-case-that-hooks-up-to-your-minibrute-2



Interesting. I’m not into modular but I do see some interesting modules I think something simple like this might help out.


----------



## mac (Jan 17, 2018)

I was hoping / praying for a polyphonic matrixbrute. Looks like I'll have to keep on dreaming.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

There is quite a few of racking options out there Guillermo. Allot of info over on Muff Wiggler. I really like the Moog Mother-32 and Kilpatrick Pehnol for self contained starter systems.



gsilbers said:


> Interesting. I’m not into modular but I do see some interesting modules I think something simple like this might help out.


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Universal Audio Arrow Thunderbolt 3 Bus Powered Mobile Audio Interface, $499usd est.
> https://www.uaudio.com/audio-interfaces/arrow.html


I'd save some money and get the Behringer!!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

How do I run UAD plugins on it or is Uli ripping those off next ?



agarner32 said:


> I'd save some money and get the Behringer!!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 17, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> neve knockoff...cough..I mean.. clone.. from warm audio
> 
> https://www.warmaudio.com/mic-pre-wa273-eq


Warm Audio is Killing it! Love there gear can’t wait to get my hands on it next weekend! Will you be attending?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 17, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Warm Audio is Killing it! Love there gear can’t wait to get my hands on it next weekend! Will you be attending?



id like to go. doubt it this year. you? 

I like stam audio as well. both seem to be doing crazy good in reviews and comparisons vs the real ones.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Korg Prologue
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...og-polyphonic-synth-coming-at-2018-namm-show/








gsilbers said:


> new analog poly from korg is rumored to debut
> https://ask.audio/articles/korg-working-on-mind-blowing-analog-poly-synth-at-namm-2018


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 18, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> id like to go. doubt it this year. you?
> 
> I like stam audio as well. both seem to be doing crazy good in reviews and comparisons vs the real ones.



Thanks for the tip off on Stam, I've heard a lot about them but never checked them out. Looks like killer gear, the transformer options are great as well. Between Stam, Warm and the DIY stuff a studio full of classic staples is totally a reality. 

Yea Ill be there 3 days. I have an extra badge if you need it, Pm if you do.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Korg Prologue
> http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...og-polyphonic-synth-coming-at-2018-namm-show/


Sweetwater just confirmed I am going to get the very first one of these they get in stock.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 18, 2018)

@chillbot Killer!!! I can't wait to get my hands on it there.. what is the estimated ship date?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> @chillbot Killer!!! I can't wait to get my hands on it there.. what is the estimated ship date?


Sweetwater claims Feb 19. But... I waited about six months for my Arturia Matrixbrute and finally gave up, wound up finding one online at a little mom-and-pop music store in Detroit instead. So you never know. I figure it doesn't hurt to be on the list, they won't charge my card and ship without checking with me first so if anything changes in the next month....


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice. Yea thats the way to go. hopefully everything is on schedule with production on them. It looks like a beast of a synth.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

http://www.factmag.com/2018/01/18/korg-prologue-polyphonic-analog-synth-announced/












chillbot said:


> Sweetwater just confirmed I am going to get the very first one of these they get in stock.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 18, 2018)

I must be getting old. That Korg does not really speak to me. There should be better demos at or after NAMM.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

The thought I had was software has gotten SO GOOD, that it's hard to please us with $1499 & $1999 hardware now.



AllanH said:


> I must be getting old. That Korg does not really speak to me. There should be better demos at or after NAMM.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 18, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> The thought I had was software has gotten SO GOOD, that it's hard to please us with $1499 & $1999 hardware now.



There's a lot to be said for that. Then I fired up my SE-02 and my immediate reaction was "this is different". Even Diva, as good as it is, is missing something.

Now that I think of it, I do have room a couple of 5 Oct. synths if rack- stack them


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

You should see the Matrix-12 I am refurbishing for work Allan 



AllanH said:


> There's a lot to be said for that. Then I fired up my SE-02 and my immediate reaction was "this is different". Even Diva, as good as it is, is missing something.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I do have room a couple of 5 Oct. synths if rack- stack them


----------



## AllanH (Jan 18, 2018)

There is something visceral about the Oberheim synths that I like. Maybe we'll get Boberheim one of these days  
I'd love to hear/play a real Matrix-12. It must be fun to work on.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 19, 2018)

Audient is annoucing a new "bigger" interace than their flagship iD22 - which I own and love !



But of course, who needs good preamps and converters to make good music ?


----------



## BGvanRens (Jan 19, 2018)

For me, I am just waiting to see what SPL is going to announce. But I am sure other companies will have something interesting to offer.


----------



## catsass (Jan 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Sweetwater just confirmed I am going to get the very first one of these they get in stock.


Hey! They told _me_ that too!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

catsass said:


> Hey! They told _me_ that too!


Dang for real? But I ordered the 49-key maybe yours is the 61-key?

I'm honestly curious. Because my sweetwater rep told me they had a bunch of orders after it leaked but that I was #1 on the list.


----------



## catsass (Jan 19, 2018)

D'oh! Just farking with you. I should have used an emoji to make that clear.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

catsass said:


> D'oh! Just farking with you. I should have used an emoji to make that clear.


It sounded like something they might do though.

And emoji wouldn't have helped I have an immunity to them.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 21, 2018)

this Korg Prologue video does a much better job, imo. Very beefy sounding (now I want one).


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 21, 2018)

Good god Allan too much blah, blah, blah



AllanH said:


> this Korg Prologue video does a much better job, imo. Very beefy sounding (now I want one).


----------



## AllanH (Jan 21, 2018)

too much "blah ..." I agree  Should have just left the Korg guy to do the demo. The first few minutes sounded really good to my ears.


----------



## hyperscientist (Jan 23, 2018)

Same demo guy, but no "blah" can be found here:
http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2018-first-look-korg-prologue

Awesome demo imho 

Aaaand he mentions that he believes it will be used by film music creators  What do you think?


----------



## J-M (Jan 23, 2018)

hyperscientist said:


> Same demo guy, but no "blah" can be found here:
> http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2018-first-look-korg-prologue
> 
> Awesome demo imho
> ...



Interesting...roughly around the same price as DSI Prophet REV2.


----------



## blougui (Jan 23, 2018)

I think that 90 %film music creators are 90 % in the box 
It's just marketing talk - aspiring composer for media or would be EDM producer are I believe main market targets nowadays.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Studiologic SL 73/88 Studio Controllers. Hammer Action, Aftertouch. 3 X/Y controllers. No sliders. $499usd for the 73!
http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2018/01/25/namm-2018-studiologic-sl73-studio-midi-controller/

If someone gets a chance to take for spin this weekend please let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2018)

News about Waldorf's Quantum:


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2018)

some sort of new midi guitars http://itarguitar.com

although its just like another product from starlabs. so duno why its under a new website and name.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 25, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Sweetwater claims Feb 19. But... I waited about six months for my Arturia Matrixbrute and finally gave up, wound up finding one online at a little mom-and-pop music store in Detroit instead. So you never know. I figure it doesn't hurt to be on the list, they won't charge my card and ship without checking with me first so if anything changes in the next month....


"_at a little mom-and-pop music store_" I love it, hey Chill would you give me some _EngAmericaBostMN_ lessons, in exchange you've got an invitation for a dinner(2 people) in my home, made by me, hey I'm French, so... with a good "jasnières"


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2018)

Behringer Neutron Synth.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2018)

Two new Pocket Operators
http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm...let-you-sample-anywhere-and-change-your-voice


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Behringer Neutron Synth.




interesting. glad they are not nocking off other prodcuts but doing their own thing.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2018)

this might be of interest to a lot of folks here who want a 88 midi controller... 

http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact2/

and also piano i guess.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm liking this one a bit more G.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/namm-2018-interesting-new-gear.68277/page-3#post-4183099



gsilbers said:


> this might be of interest to a lot of folks here who want a 88 midi controller...
> 
> http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact2/
> 
> and also piano i guess.


----------



## KMA (Jan 26, 2018)

SE Electronics RNT (designed with Rupert Neve):
https://www.soundonsound.com/news/namm-2018-se-electronics-rnt

Rupert Neve Designs RNDI-S:
https://www.soundonsound.com/news/namm2018-rupert-neve-designs-unveil-rndi-s

API 529:
https://www.soundonsound.com/news/api-announce-529-stereo-compressor


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I'm liking this one a bit more G.
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/namm-2018-interesting-new-gear.68277/page-3#post-4183099



oh yeah! but i do see those far off budgetwise for me. 
im guessing the sound will be incredible.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2018)

$499 for the 73 does not seem to bad ?



gsilbers said:


> oh yeah! but i do see those far off budgetwise for me.
> im guessing the sound will be incredible.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Roland Aerophone Digital Wind Instrument
https://www.roland.com/us/products/aerophone_ae-10/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Elektron Digitone 8 Voice Synthesizer, under $800usd
https://reverb.com/news/elektron-releases-8-voice-polyphonic-digital-synthesizer-the-digitone


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm intrigued to see if Behringer have made Coaxial studio monitors here! They showed off a lot in this video but not shown them off properly in any other videos apart from the Neutron Synth.

Then again, it may be from Tannoy since they're a part of the MUSIC group as well!






Actual video:


----------



## aaronventure (Jan 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Studiologic SL 73/88 Studio Controllers. Hammer Action, Aftertouch. 3 X/Y controllers. No sliders. $499usd for the 73!
> http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2018/01/25/namm-2018-studiologic-sl73-studio-midi-controller/
> 
> If someone gets a chance to take for spin this weekend please let us know your thoughts.



I've had my SL88 Studio for nearly a year now, got it for €400 at Thomann. Love this thing to death. Fits my desk perfectly so it can slide under. Joysticks take a few hours to get used to, and now I can't see myself going back to the modwheel. It has a sturdy aluminum case. SL88 Studio is decently light, ~13kg.

The case also has a magnetic rail on the back. I don't use the screen much, although I have set up various presets for different MIDI channels that I can easily scroll through. For live performance, this looks like a great feature allowing you to output up to 4 different MIDI channels and custom range for 1 patch, meaning great flexibility for Kontakt setups.

I love the action, although some people don't (Fatar TP100). Doesn't have triple sensor so you can't exactly pull of the craziest fast stuff.

2 MIDI outs, 1 MIDI in, 3 Pedal ins. Comes with 1 Switch pedal.

Overall a great, durable and good looking 88-key master keyboard. The Studiologic support was quick to answer all the questions I had prior to the purchase. I don't think you'll find a better deal for the price.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 20, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Killer!!! I can't wait to get my hands on it there.. what is the estimated ship date?


Feb 19 came and went. Sweetwater is now showing shipping on Mar 20, a month from today.

I took off my pre-order of the Arturia Minibrute 2... as fun as it looks, it's also kind of redundant since I have the Matrixbrute. So I'm putting that $$ towards getting the 61-key Prologue instead of the 49-key.

Come to think of it there's a tiny chance the Prologue is also a bit redundant. Will be my 22nd external synth. And my 12th keyboard, oops.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 20, 2018)

Brian Eno is calling you! 



chillbot said:


> Come to think of it there's a tiny chance the Prologue is also a bit redundant. Will be my 22nd external synth. And my 12th keyboard, oops.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 20, 2018)

The Mooer Radar 2 Guitar pedal looks very cool. Basically plug it into a Guitar amp (if it has a direct Out) and it will simulate different cabs, preamps, mics. And it’s using Impulses to do this which essentially means it negates me having to buy a Kemper and allows me to use my own amp for a tenth of the cost. About £120. Seriously thinking about buying one.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 20, 2018)

Just a wish: for OT to do more solo instruments at Teldex (saxes, harp, etc)!


----------

